# PHP Fast CGI cgi.fix_pathinfo Question

## dman777

I *Quote:*   

> ; cgi.fix_pathinfo provides *real* PATH_INFO/PATH_TRANSLATED support for CGI.  PHP's
> 
> ; previous behaviour was to set PATH_TRANSLATED to SCRIPT_FILENAME, and to not grok
> 
> ; what PATH_INFO is.  For more information on PATH_INFO, see the cgi specs.  Setting
> ...

 

I read where this is supposed to be 0 so PHP does not guess what the pathname should be incase it the pathname is incorrect. But from reading PHP documentation, it sounds like the other way around. Which should it be so PHP will not execute any non php files?

----------

## turtles

I was wondering the same thing what did you conclude?

I found this post here With some useful information.

----------

